# Cover for smoker and cold smoker?



## dignan17 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm awaiting the delivery of my MES 40 2.5 and the cold smoker attachment. For now, I'll just be mounting the attachment right to the side. I need to store this thing on the porch during the summer, though. Is there a good cover that with go over both of them? If not, is the attachment easy to remove? If so, what is the best most waterproof cover for the MES 40 2.5?

thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2017)

The MES cover will not cover both. But the cold smoker slides right out & you can store it inside the MES.

The factory MES cover will leak in a rainstorm, so I put a large garbage bag over the MES, then put the cover over that.

Al


----------



## dignan17 (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks! I might do the same, though I thought I read someone did that and grew mildew.

Is there a good resource on this site that covers how to properly clean a smoker? If I'm storing the cold smoker inside, I'd want to make sure things are clean... :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2017)

I have never had a problem with mildew & I live in Florida.

Down here if you stay in one spot too long mildew will grow on you.

As far as cleaning the smoker, I would just brush the grates & empty the ash pan.

Use foil in the water pan & drip pan for easy cleanup. I also spray Pam on the grates.

When you preheat the smoker it will kill any bacteria that is inside.

Al


----------



## tromaron (Jul 18, 2017)

All I do to mine is brush the grates when they get too much build up. 

After each smoke, while it's still warm I clean the temp probes and window with alcohol and paper towels. Cleans up really easy.


----------



## Braz (Jul 18, 2017)

I recently bought this one and it fits with the cold smoker in place. It is a little on the expensive side but seems durable and well made, unlike the Masterbuilt branded ones.


Looks like Amazon is currently out of stock but you could try here instead:

https://www.the-cover-store.com/grill-covers/smoker-grill-covers

Braz


----------



## dignan17 (Jul 24, 2017)

I just called Masterbuilt about an issue, and asked about mounting the cold smoker attachment when the MES 40 is on the universal leg kit. She mentioned there was a mounting kit on their site, but I couldn't find it. Does anyone know if it's possible to mount the cold smoker attachment without support underneath? I know there's the ducting method, but I don't think my wife is a fan of the aesthetics. [emoji]128578[/emoji]

There's that hook with the wing nut, but that doesn't seem like nearly enough...


----------

